# 300g protein,600g carbs and 100g fats ? HELP



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

Im trying to consume the following ratio 300g protein, 600g carbs and 100g fats a day which sound give my about 4500cals. The thing is im finding hard to write up a diet program to meet that ratio and i was hopeing someone could help me out and put up a diet plan that would meet that ratio ? :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

What are you finding hard about that?

Simply divide the amounts by 6 and incorporate that into each meal.

Carbs - potato,rice,pasta,oats,w/m bread,fruit etc

Protein - beef,poultry,fish,eggs,powders etc

Fats - olive oil,fish oil,yolks,flax,nuts/seeds etc

and don't forget your greens!


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok i think i have done it...am i currect ?

MEAL#1

150g oats

10 egg whites

25g raisens

MEAL#2

40g protein powder

150g oats

20g olive oil

MEAL#3

250g chicken (cooked weight)

150g rice (dry weight)

50g green peas

30g olive oil

MEAL#4

40g protein powder

150g oats

20g olive oil

MEAL#5

250g chicken (cooked weight)

150g rice (dry weight)

50g green peas

30g olive oil

MEAL#6

150g oats

10 egg whites

25g raisens


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes, if you can eat like that it looks fine, weres the pwo shake?

i wouldnt advise having 150g oats before bed however if you ate trying to hit 600g carbs this may be the only way. personally i find eating something like sweet potatoe much easier to get alot of carbs down in 1 sitting than rice or oats.

i can polish off 600g sweet potato in wedges easily thats more than 130g carbs however 200g oats would bloat me to bits.

just a thought


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> yes, if you can eat like that it looks fine, weres the pwo shake?
> 
> i wouldnt advise having 150g oats before bed however if you ate trying to hit 600g carbs this may be the only way. personally i find eating something like sweet potatoe much easier to get alot of carbs down in 1 sitting than rice or oats.
> 
> ...


i haven included my post workout shake.....its 40g protein powder and 50g sugar...should i include it in the macro count ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes it should be included to reach your totals otherwise you will be eating around 5000cals a day.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Vary your protein sources more(beef,oily fish,cottage cheese) add yolks to some of them whites,and include a greater variety of veg(brocolli,sprouts,green beans,cauliflower,peppers,onions etc)

Definitely include more omega 3 sources(cut back on olive oil to meet your fat requirement)


----------

